# Traildorado Kalchreuth-Neunhof-Tennenlohe



## kleinhmi (5. Oktober 2011)

[email protected],

mir ist aufgefallen, daß hier relativ wenig über das Trailparadies zwischen Kalchreuth-Neunhof-Tennenlohe geschrieben wird.
Komme selbst aus Kalchreuth und bin 2 mal pro Woche dort im Wald unterwegs. Kenne so ziemlich alle Wege dort aber mit Sicherheit gibt es noch einige unentdeckte Geheimrouten, denn wie wir ja alle wissen, sind die Entries in einen Trail manchmal schwer zu finden und man fährt auch mal gerne dran vorbei.

Also wer kennt geheime Routen, die kaum einer kennt, vorausgesetzt man will diese überhaupt bekannt geben.

Ein Tip meinerseits: Die Northshore Bridge an der Winterleite über den Baumstamm wurde renoviert und ist wieder super zu fahren. Genauso wie die Ausfahrt auf den Schotterweg, die kleine Leiter ebenso mit neuen Latten belegt.


----------



## reo-fahrer (5. Oktober 2011)

kleinhmi schrieb:


> man will diese überhaupt nicht bekannt geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (6. Oktober 2011)

Die kalchitrails werden seit ca. drei Jahren von massenhaft Leuten be- und zerfahren. Um die Trailpflege kümmern sich die wenigsten. Im Gegenteil: notorische Hinterradbremser hinterlassen ihre Furchen und Chickenways und hauen dann ab. Es gib also keinen Grund, noch mehr Leute anzulocken, bis der Förster damit Schluss macht.


----------



## kleinhmi (6. Oktober 2011)

Also unserer Erfahrung nach machen die Förster in unserer Region keine Probleme, es sind wohl eher Wanderer und Nordic Walker, die meinen uns damit schaden zu können, wenn sie allerlei Astwerk und Stämme in den Weg legen. Meist verfehlt das aber sein Ziel und es bringt nur noch mehr Spaß.

Außerdem können wir absolut nicht erkennen, daß unsere Trails zerfahren werden, jeder hat eben einen anderen Fahrstil und das ist auch gut so. Manche Leute die immer auf andere zeigen, sollten sich selber mal sehen wie sie fahren, dann würden sie anders denken.


----------



## dubbel (6. Oktober 2011)

kleinhmi schrieb:


> Also wer kennt geheime Routen, die kaum einer kennt...


kannst du ein geheimis für dich behalten? 
ich auch! 




kleinhmi schrieb:


> Außerdem können wir absolut nicht erkennen, daß unsere Trails zerfahren werden, ...


----------



## wotan_S_rache (6. Oktober 2011)

Ddh


----------



## reo-fahrer (6. Oktober 2011)

vielleicht sollten wir einfach mal alle zusammen dort fahren gehen.


----------



## kleinhmi (6. Oktober 2011)

Leute wir sollten uns mal wieder die Überschrift durchlesen, wenn aber niemand Lust dazu hat, sich über das Gebiet auszutauschen, dann OK, dann schließen wir das Thema und jeder fährt eben seinen Stiefel.


----------



## Tom:-) (6. Oktober 2011)

verabreden -> zusammen fahren -> bei sympathie trails zeigen.


niemals trails veröffentlichen, das bringt nur ärger.


----------



## Ketchyp (6. Oktober 2011)

Wobei seit GPS Geräte erschwinglich sind doch eh jeder Pupstrail im Internet landet.


----------



## lowfat (6. Oktober 2011)

Tom:-) schrieb:


> verabreden -> zusammen fahren -> bei sympathie trails zeigen.
> 
> 
> niemals trails veröffentlichen, das bringt nur ärger.


guter plan. wir sind dienstags abends entweder in tennenlohe/kalchi oder am rathsberg unterwegs. laßt uns zusammen fahren und trails/erfahrungen austauschen. und wenns hilft, auch fahrstile vergleichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (6. Oktober 2011)

kleinhmi schrieb:


> Außerdem können wir absolut nicht erkennen, daß unsere Trails zerfahren werden, jeder hat eben einen anderen Fahrstil und das ist auch gut so. Manche Leute die immer auf andere zeigen, sollten sich selber mal sehen wie sie fahren, dann würden sie anders denken.



aha, dann bin ich mal gespannt wie lange es dauert, bis die wege nach der nächsten holzfällaktion wieder frei sind. denn, ich bin nicht mehr da. 

und ich habe genügend fahrerische tiefflieger gesehen, vielleicht gehörst du ja auch dazu.


----------



## elmerfudd (7. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin der meinung es steht mehr als genug im Netz über Kalchreuth, ich als "zugereister" hab die Trails auch gefunden. Hab nur gewusst "bei Kalchreuth gibts was" und nach etwas sucherei hab ich was gefunden.
Wer nicht suchen will, hats net verdient. 
Und ja, auf den Trails sind mehr als genug "Anfänger" unterwegs, stellenweis verändert sichs schon sehr.

Drum net soviel Internet- mehr Fahren, des macht nämlich den Spaß


----------



## dubbel (7. Oktober 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> denn, ich bin nicht mehr da.


wo bist du denn?




speedy_j schrieb:


> ...bis die wege nach der nächsten holzfällaktion wieder frei sind.


wer hat eigentlich diesen fass-dicken baumstamm durchgesägt, der monatelang am rostgraben quergelegen hatte?


----------



## elmerfudd (7. Oktober 2011)

wo ist denn der Rostgraben?

Hab mal viele Bäumchen durchgesägt (Schneebruch)
da waren auch 2 dickere dabei.


----------



## speedy_j (7. Oktober 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> wo bist du denn?



auf einer anderen baustelle


----------



## dubbel (9. Oktober 2011)

Tom:-) schrieb:


> verabreden -> zusammen fahren -> ...


du meinst so richtig in 3D? quasi irl? 
das macht meine hardware wohl nicht mit. 

obwohl: die idee klingt so verrückt, dass sollte mal jemand ausprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (9. Oktober 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> du meinst so richtig in 3D? quasi irl?
> das macht meine hardware wohl nicht mit.
> 
> obwohl: die idee klingt so verrückt, dass sollte mal jemand ausprobieren.



vor allem so ganz ohne Facebook, ob das funktionieren kann?


----------



## lowfat (10. Oktober 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> quasi irl?


IRL - Institut für Rehabilitation Laryngektomierter ?


----------



## Tom:-) (10. Oktober 2011)

ganz vogelwild! 
wia *i*m *r*ichtign *l*ebm kwasi. wann i des no derlebn könnt, des war saubi.


----------



## oBATMANo (11. Oktober 2011)

mit Bayern würd ich nich fahrn


----------



## Tom:-) (12. Oktober 2011)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> mit Bayern würd ich nich fahrn



vielleicht wenigstens ein bierchen?


----------



## microbat (2. November 2011)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> mit Bayern würd ich nich fahrn


 
hier gib´s eher Frangn


----------



## rehhofer (21. November 2011)

Ich war dort gestern eine Runde fahren und muss schon bemerken, wie übel die Trails zum Teil ausschauen. Die Felsenabfahrten sind so "mutiert", dass ich sie fast nicht wiedererkannt hätte. Da findet nun auch der letzte Talentfreie sein Spürchen. Den optisch grausamen Eindruck verstärkt zudem der Winterwald, mit mehr freiem Blick ohne Blätter an den Bäumen.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (22. November 2011)

> Die Felsenabfahrten sind so "mutiert", dass ich sie fast nicht wiedererkannt hätte.


Vielleicht ist da ja diese Bombe hochgegangen?


----------



## Tom:-) (22. November 2011)

das waren die harvester.


----------



## kleinhmi (22. November 2011)

Ich wusste gar nicht, daß ein Harvester die Felsenabfahrt runterkommt. Mal davon abgesehen, daß die Dinger mehr kaputt machen, als die Biker jemals machen könnten.

Aber an der Felsenabfahrt ist in der letzten Zeit schon ordentlich gebuddelt worden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (22. November 2011)

kleinhmi schrieb:


> Ich wusste gar nicht, daß ein Harvester die Felsenabfahrt runterkommt. Mal davon abgesehen, daß die Dinger mehr kaputt machen, als die Biker jemals machen könnten.
> 
> Aber an der Felsenabfahrt ist in der letzten Zeit schon ordentlich gebuddelt worden.



Stimmt, und zwar um die von Hinterradblockierern gespurten Rinnen wieder zuzuschaufeln  Sonst sähe es noch schlimmer aus


----------



## kleinhmi (23. November 2011)

Ich bin nicht allzu oft dort, da ich der Passage nichts abgewinnen kann aber vor 2 Wochen sah ich da nicht viel von zuschaufeln, im Gegenteil, seit meinem letzten Besuch im Frühjahr hat sich die Abfahrt sehr verändert.
So wie es da letzt aussah, müssen da Sonntags ja Massen von Bikern runterbremsen.


----------



## Ketchyp (23. November 2011)

Naja, ist doch Wurscht. 
Trails verändern sich halt, ob's nun durch die häufige Befahrung kommt und dadurch keine Mini-Pflanzen/Gras mehr wächst wodurch der Untergrund anfälliger für Bodenerosion durch Regen ist, oder obs der Sonntagsradler ist, der mit der gezogenen HR Bremse runter rutscht. Der Wald hat schon Schlimmeres gesehen und das Image der Bike ist doch eh hin. Also hauptsache Rad fahren!


----------



## lowfat (23. November 2011)

Nee, ist nicht Wurscht. Der Preis der Freiheit durch den Wald zu fahren heisst auch Verantwortung dafür zu übernehmen. Sonst macht der Förster da irgendwann dicht. Und dann hat keiner mehr was davon.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (23. November 2011)

lowfat schrieb:


> Nee, ist nicht Wurscht. Der Preis der Freiheit durch den Wald zu fahren heisst auch Verantwortung dafür zu übernehmen. Sonst macht der Förster da irgendwann dicht. Und dann hat keiner mehr was davon.


Im Allgemeinen sicher richtig. Aber da hinten ist kein NSG o.ä., deswegen wird dort ja auch Holzernte betrieben wie wild. (Jahaa, ich weiß, die bauen da den Steckerleswald auf Mischwald um -- könnte ich mir aber auch schonender vorstellen.) Im Ggs. dazu ist der Bereich bei den Wildpferden (also das Gebiet der ehemaligen MX-Strecke mit dem kleinen Sandsteinbuck und so weiter) Schutzgebiet. Dort wird nicht in dem Stil geharvestert und Arten von Streckensperrungen durch Bäume gab/gibt es da ja auch schon.


----------



## Ketchyp (23. November 2011)

Ach dem Förster ist es doch egal ob der Trail 5 oder 8 cm breit bzw tief ist, wenn er generell was gegen Waldbenutzer hat. 
Ist es ein positiv eingestellter Förster, dann heißt Verantwortung übernehmen eher, dass man Rücksicht auf die anderen Benutzer des Waldes nimmt, keinen Müll o.Ä. hinterlässt und keine sinnfreie Kicker an Hauptwegen baut. Kann ja nicht angehen, dass man Abends nicht schlafen kann, weil man sich aufregt ausversehen die HR Bremse mal durchgezogen zu haben. Mal ganz davon abgesehen wie die Wege ausschauen wenn sie landwirtschaftlich benutzt wurden...


----------



## kleinhmi (24. November 2011)

Genau meine Meinung Ketchup, ich find das Thema HR-Bremse auch übertrieben. Aber lowfat kann ja gerne seinen rechten Hebel abmontieren, damit er nicht in Gewissenskonflikte kommt.


----------



## HTWolfi (24. November 2011)

Es ist halt deutlich einfacher und geht schneller, eine neue _leichtere_ Spur reinzubremsen,
als an seiner Fahrtechnik zu arbeiten und sich der Herausforderung der ursprünglichen Linienführung zu stellen.

Ich finde es schade, dass es selbst dem einen oder anderen Local relativ wurscht zu sein scheint, wie die Trails ausschaun.


----------



## kleinhmi (24. November 2011)

Wurscht ist es sicher nicht, aber man kann eben auch nicht verhindern, daß auf einigen Trails auch Leute unterwegs sind, die fahrtechnisch nicht so gut drauf sind. Das wird es immer geben und da ist es auch nicht damit getan ein Wochenende einen Kurs zu belegen um die Technik zu lernen. Das ist wie in der Fahrschule, fahren lernt man danach.

Vielleicht sollten sich die erfahrenen Biker mehr um die Rookies kümmern und nicht nur draufhauen, viele sind dankbar dafür, wenn man ihnen was zeigt und setzen das dann auch um. Alle haben mal klein angefangen und keinem ist das Rad von Anfang an an den Hintern gewachsen.
Miteinander statt gegeneinander ist die Devise, dann haben wir alle was davon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (24. November 2011)

kleinhmi schrieb:


> Wurscht ist es sicher nicht, aber man kann eben auch nicht verhindern, daß auf einigen Trails auch Leute unterwegs sind, die fahrtechnisch nicht so gut drauf sind. Das wird es immer geben und da ist es auch nicht damit getan ein Wochenende einen Kurs zu belegen um die Technik zu lernen. Das ist wie in der Fahrschule, fahren lernt man danach.
> 
> Vielleicht sollten sich die erfahrenen Biker mehr um die Rookies kümmern und nicht nur draufhauen, viele sind dankbar dafür, wenn man ihnen was zeigt und setzen das dann auch um. Alle haben mal klein angefangen und keinem ist das Rad von Anfang an an den Hintern gewachsen.
> Miteinander statt gegeneinander ist die Devise, dann haben wir alle was davon.





Ich denke wir verstehen uns.


----------



## lowfat (24. November 2011)

kleinhmi schrieb:


> Aber lowfat kann ja gerne seinen rechten Hebel abmontieren, damit er nicht in Gewissenskonflikte kommt.


Schon werden einem die Worte im Mund verdreht... Ich bin übrigens weit von einer sauberen Fahrtechnik entfernt und benutze sogar meine Hinterradbremse  



kleinhmi schrieb:


> Wurscht ist es sicher nicht, aber man kann eben  auch nicht verhindern, daß auf einigen Trails auch Leute unterwegs sind,  die fahrtechnisch nicht so gut drauf sind. Das wird es immer geben und  da ist es auch nicht damit getan ein Wochenende einen Kurs zu belegen um  die Technik zu lernen. Das ist wie in der Fahrschule, fahren lernt man  danach.
> 
> Vielleicht sollten sich die erfahrenen Biker mehr um die Rookies kümmern  und nicht nur draufhauen, viele sind dankbar dafür, wenn man ihnen was  zeigt und setzen das dann auch um. Alle haben mal klein angefangen und  keinem ist das Rad von Anfang an an den Hintern gewachsen.
> Miteinander statt gegeneinander ist die Devise, dann haben wir alle was davon.


Das sehe ich auch so  Laß uns einfach zusammen fahren. Dann hätte der thread doch noch die Kurve gekriegt...


----------



## microbat (24. November 2011)

zusammen fahren > wer was wann wo ?


----------



## lowfat (25. November 2011)

dieses WE ist bei mir leider schon ziemlich dicht. ich melde mich kurzfristig falls sich doch eine Gelegenheit ergibt. sonst nächstes we gerne

Falls Interesse besteht, könnte ich mit etwas Vorlauf ein paar guides zusammentrommeln, die fahrtechnisch einiges weitergeben könnten. Eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt mit Schwerpunkt Trails und Technik fänd ich eine feine Sache.


----------



## Saddamchen (25. November 2011)

lowfat schrieb:


> Schon werden einem die Worte im Mund verdreht... Ich bin übrigens weit von einer sauberen Fahrtechnik entfernt und benutze sogar meine Hinterradbremse



Bremst du nicht lieber mit dem Arm auf dem Geländer??

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Tom:-) (25. November 2011)

lowfat schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Falls Interesse besteht, könnte ich mit etwas Vorlauf ein paar guides zusammentrommeln, die fahrtechnisch einiges weitergeben könnten. Eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt mit Schwerpunkt Trails und Technik fänd ich eine feine Sache.



jaaaaaaaa! 

(nur nicht an den beiden kommenden WE)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketchyp (25. November 2011)

Ich wäre beim Wochenende am 3./4. dabei - konnte jetzt seit fast 2 Monaten nicht mehr fahren, mich kribbelts in den Beinen


----------



## lowfat (25. November 2011)

Super, dann lass und den 10.12.2011 für so eine Aktion festhalten. Passt das? 

@Saddamchen
ich wollte den Trail schonen


----------



## Ketchyp (27. November 2011)

Der 10. sollte bei mir frei sein! Ich probier noch 2 Leute mit zu schleppen.


----------



## suoixon (6. Dezember 2011)

Hört sich interessant an! Geb morgen Diplomarbeit ab, sollte also eigentlich auch Zeit haben
Würde mich persönlich als Einsteiger einstufen, aber bin sher lernbereit


----------



## Ketchyp (7. Dezember 2011)

Glückwunsch zur Abgabe! Hatte was ähnliches auch erst vor einer Woche 

Ich muss jetzt mal spontan entscheiden wies ausschaut am Sa, hab mich vor 1,5 Wochen beim Dirten am unteren Rücken geprellt und hab noch gut Schmerzen sobald ich Spannung aufbau (zb am VR ziehen) - eher uncool.


----------



## lowfat (8. Dezember 2011)

Gemeinsame entspannte Trailrunde am Samstag 10.11.2011 14:00. Treffpunkt am Sportplatz in Kalchi. 
Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Ketchyp (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich probier zu kommen: war gerade mit dem Rad unterwegs, bekomme das VR schon minimal ohne Schmerzen hoch - ist hoffentlich bis Sa ganz auskuriert!


----------



## Tom:-) (9. Dezember 2011)

lowfat schrieb:


> Gemeinsame entspannte Trailrunde am Samstag 10.11.2011 14:00. Treffpunkt am Sportplatz in Kalchi.
> Wer ist dabei?



ich kann leider nicht kommen. sportverbot


----------



## reo-fahrer (9. Dezember 2011)

Klingt gut. Oder halt danach bei Andi und Caro


----------



## lowfat (9. Dezember 2011)

Tom:-) schrieb:


> ich kann leider nicht kommen. sportverbot


eieiei, was längeres? jedenfalls gute besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2nd_astronaut (10. Dezember 2011)

Ich wäre sehr gerne mitgefahren (und hätte die Quote der mit-dem-Hinterrad-den-Trail-shreddernden Sonntagsfahrer erhöht ;-) ), aber es hat noch keinen Sinn: Ich habe ne Rippenprellung -- "normales" Radfahren geht wieder, aber Geländefahren noch nicht.


----------



## OldSchool (10. Dezember 2011)

lowfat schrieb:


> Gemeinsame entspannte Trailrunde am Samstag 10.11.2011 14:00. Treffpunkt am Sportplatz in Kalchi.
> Wer ist dabei?



Bin auch dabei. 

Fährt überhaupt noch jemand mit?


----------



## Ketchyp (10. Dezember 2011)

Ich komm, und wenn alles hinhaut bring ich noch ein paar Leute mit, die überlegen sich das aber noch wegen Wetter/falsches Rad und entscheiden sich recht kurzfristig. Wenn alles gut geht sinds nochmal ~5 Leute+ .


----------



## OldSchool (10. Dezember 2011)




----------



## Ketchyp (10. Dezember 2011)

Argh, kann sich das Wetter mal entscheiden?


----------



## reo-fahrer (10. Dezember 2011)

Hm, in Zirndorf regnets :-/


----------



## lowfat (10. Dezember 2011)

der guide hat leider mit magen-darmgrippe abgesagt  passt zum wetter...  
egal, ich werde da sein. eine gemütliche trailrunde geht immer


----------



## suoixon (10. Dezember 2011)

hm, verpennt .... "scheiß" feiern


----------



## lowfat (10. Dezember 2011)

schee wars. ist doch eine große runde geworden. mit sonne und mondfinsternis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suoixon (10. Dezember 2011)

sauber, wie lange seid ihr gefahren? 

Schade, dass ichs verpasst habe


----------



## Ketchyp (10. Dezember 2011)

suoixon schrieb:


> sauber, wie lange seid ihr gefahren?



Vieeeel zu lang und vieeeel zu viel bergauf. Da dachte ich mit meinen 22 Jahren bin ich fitt und dynamisch... Pustekuchen.

Eh, 14 - 16:45 Uhr.


----------



## suoixon (10. Dezember 2011)

dürft mir auch so gehn 

hab mein AMR ja erst seit September voher nur Rennrad


----------



## OldSchool (10. Dezember 2011)

Ja, war einen nette Runde mit neuen netten Fahrern.


----------



## Saddamchen (10. Dezember 2011)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Ja, war einen nette Runde mit  netten Fahrern.


.... Dann kannst du ja nicht dabei gewesen sei!


----------



## OldSchool (11. Dezember 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> .... Dann kannst du ja nicht dabei gewesen sei!



Hatte gehofft das du diesen thread nicht findest um dein Gift zu verspritzen. 

Außerdem hatte ich nicht mich sondern die anderen gemeint. 

Viel Spaß noch heute und brich dir nicht den Hals.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (11. Dezember 2011)

Wäre gestern fast dabei gewesen, hatte endlich mal wieder nachmittags Zeit. Es sind mir dann aber doch zwei Leutenbacher über den Weg gelaufen und dann gefahren.
Aber ich arbeite daran, mal wieder Kalchreuther Trails fahren wäre schon schön.


----------



## lowfat (11. Dezember 2011)

dann melde dich vorher. kalchitrails sind für mich ja quasi ein heimspiel


----------



## RolandMC (11. Dezember 2011)

Ja ich melde mich auf jeden Fall bei Dir.
Nur mit meinem grossen Trial Vorbild, wird diese Tour erst richtig schön.
Auf unserer heutigen Tour wären wieder einige Stellen für Dich dabei gewesen. Ich habe auch einige Bilder und kurz Videos gemacht.
Der Untergrund war schön winterlich (Reif und rutschig)
Aber die Kondi war beim Bernd und mir mies, muss die kalte Luft gewesen sein.


----------



## lowfat (11. Dezember 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Nur mit meinem grossen Trial Vorbild, wird diese Tour erst richtig schön.
> Auf unserer heutigen Tour wären wieder einige Stellen für Dich dabei gewesen. Ich habe auch einige Bilder und kurz Videos gemacht.
> Der Untergrund war schön winterlich (Reif und rutschig)


laber laber ding dong 
ich muss öfter zu euch rauskommen. die fränkische ist doch etwas spannender als der reichswald. jeder nimmt halt erstmal, was er vor der haustür findet


----------



## OldSchool (11. Dezember 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> J
> Aber die Kondi war beim Bernd und mir mies, muss die kalte Luft gewesen sein.



Glaube eher dass es an den miesen bikes lag.


----------



## RolandMC (12. Dezember 2011)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Glaube eher dass es an den miesen bikes lag.



AAcchch!! Immer diese Neider.


----------



## matze600 (13. Dezember 2011)

Hey Leute,
hab gestern mal die Trails zwischen Tennenlohe und Kalchreuth ein bisschen erkundet, wurde aber schon dunkel.
Ich würde mich gerne mal jemandem anschließen, der sich etwas besser auskennt.
Was ich gefunden habe waren echt schöne schmale Singletrails, aber leider mit extrem wenig Sprüngen. Gibt es Trails mit schönen Sprüngen? Fahrt ihr eher touren- oder freeridelastig?
Grüße Matze


----------



## microbat (15. Dezember 2011)

Was ich gefunden habe waren echt schöne schmale Singletrails, aber leider mit extrem wenig Sprüngen. Gibt es Trails mit schönen Sprüngen? Fahrt ihr eher touren- oder freeridelastig?
Grüße Matze 

Hi Matze,

JAIN - es gibt dort Trails mit schönen Sprüngen - aber nicht so wie im Süden von N oder im Osten von Fü und die Trails können zu tourenlastigen Fahrten mit "Freeride" Einlagen kombiniert werden.

Ich weiß - étz bist genauso schlau als zuvor - aber nach einen Wochenende in  "Kalchi-Lohe" weißt du mehr.

Grüße


----------



## matze600 (15. Dezember 2011)

Na das klingt ja schonmal garnicht so schlecht.
Was ich nicht so mag ist:
Hochschieben - Sprung - nochmal Hochschieben. 

Wenn es also schöne zusammenhängende Singletrails mit ein paar Sprunggelegenheiten sind, dann ist es ja optimal 
Hat jemand Lust zusammen fahren zu gehen?
Gruß Matze


----------



## matze600 (19. Dezember 2011)

War heute nochmal in dem Gebiet unterwegs und habe eine Stelle mit einigen Sprünge und Anliegern gefunden.
Garnicht mal so klein das ganze 
Fährt von euch jemand die nächsten 2-3 Tage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (20. Dezember 2011)

Tagsüber? Ich hab ab morgen Urlaub, also wenn's net schneit werd ich ne Runde drehen.


----------



## matze600 (20. Dezember 2011)

Ja, tagsüber. Wann und wo würdest du denn starten?


----------

